
What Would Real Brain-To-Brain Communication Look Like? - DiabloD3
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2015/10/17/what-would-real-brain-to-brain-communication-look-like/
======
plg
I use this form of brain-to-brain communication that involves using other
parts of my body to make sounds that I assume other people can interpret using
their ears, and map onto ideas. It takes a lot of training during childhood to
get this down but once you do it's pretty efficient and you can transmit
fairly complex ideas fairly quickly, especially if you can assume knowledge
and context on the receiver end.

------
liamzebedee
Brain communication very much interests me, because it comes down to the
essence of how we encode knowledge in biological signals. Like Google
Deepdream, understanding how concepts of what a dog looks like and how it is
related to other things, _encoded as a series of bits_ , is just absolutely
fascinating.

I know we still don't understand beyond a very probabilistic level how the
brain encodes this information biologically, but I've heard lots about
prosthetics. Can anyone answer me how they control robotic arms using just the
brain [1]?

[1] [http://www.instructables.com/id/Mind-Controlled-Robotic-
Arm/](http://www.instructables.com/id/Mind-Controlled-Robotic-Arm/)

~~~
tim333
I'm sceptical the school kid project shown in your link actually works
significantly. Johns Hopkins University Applied Physics Laboratory made a real
one, I think by surgically moving 'spare' nerves to various points at the
inside surface of the patients chest and then putting electrodes on the
exterior surface.

There's an interesting video explaining a bit:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NOncx2jU0Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NOncx2jU0Q)

from

[http://www.jhuapl.edu/newscenter/pressreleases/2014/141216.a...](http://www.jhuapl.edu/newscenter/pressreleases/2014/141216.asp)

------
ehsanu1
While not based on much real science/technology, Ramez Naam wrote a cool sci-
fi book (trilogy actually) on this topic called _Nexus_.

~~~
escherize
Another book that explores this (pretty in-depth) is The Forever Peace by Joe
Haldeman. It won a couple of awards for sci-fi writing, and I found it
enjoyable.

In it there are remote-controlled humanoid killing machines that are piloted
by soilders from a bunker through an electronic hole in their head. They can
communicate sub-lingually, hear eachother's thoughs, and feel eachothers
feelings to such an extent that the men in the platoon (it's 5 men, 5 women)
start getting PMS.

------
petra
There's a different type of brain-to-brain interface: I remember reading
something about neurofeedback(eeg biofeedback) , when they trained to users to
increase a certain brainwave pattern(their alpha wave) in some synchronized
fashion and that created a strong feeling of contentedness between them .

I'm not sure this is true though, because the field of neurofeedback has
plenty of bullshit.

------
frozenport
Perhaps it could reduce the latency of speech.

~~~
deciplex
If we're going to compare human conversation to network performance, I think
the limiting factor with speech is throughput, not latency. If I have a
complex idea I can start explaining it pretty quickly, and whoever I'm talking
to will understand the individual words I use easily enough, but it still
might take a while to communicate the whole idea.

